# Best all in one speaker



## 1nf3rn0x (Dec 21, 2015)

Hey guys,

I am after an all in one speaker just for playing music. Now I am not really an audiophile but I have heard the Sonos Play 5 and I was extremely impressed with the sound quality for the size.

I would like to spend 800~ AUD$ max.

I was also looking at the Bang & Olufsen BeoPlay Beolit 15 or Bose Soundtouch 30 series III

Are there any contenders out there? And which is the best for sound quality ! Thanks


----------



## flmatter (Dec 21, 2015)

http://www.cnet.com/news/naim-mu-so-the-ultimate-wireless-speaker/   probably alittle bit outside what you want to spend.....   Klipsch and JBL have some good offerings as well.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Dec 21, 2015)

flmatter said:


> http://www.cnet.com/news/naim-mu-so-the-ultimate-wireless-speaker/   probably alittle bit outside what you want to spend.....   Klipsch and JBL have some good offerings as well.



Yes a bit too much  But I will look into JBL and Klipsch


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 21, 2015)

I got a denon heos soundbar and I love it! Get a heos!


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Dec 22, 2015)

remixedcat said:


> I got a denon heos soundbar and I love it! Get a heos!


That's about $1500 AUD here unfortunately, bit over my budget. I want this speaker to be used in A) my room or B) to play my music when people are over and we happen to be outside so its a little too big aswell


----------



## flmatter (Dec 22, 2015)

Marshal and Marley have some good offerings too.   I still have my old school receiver and large speakers for gatherings


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 22, 2015)

Look into the other Heos stuff it's awesome... if you buy more Heos you can have a full house audio system!


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Dec 22, 2015)

remixedcat said:


> Look into the other Heos stuff it's awesome... if you buy more Heos you can have a full house audio system!



I did look into the Denon Heos 7, many reviews are saying the Sonos Play 5 is the better deal and at the moment seems like the best speaker I can find.


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 22, 2015)

sonos doesn't do as good with edm music as denon tho. relative has a sonos and it didn't do as good with my music. it was the playbar. and the playbar only has optical and not hdmi arc.

also heos is dual band wifi and sonos is only wireless g


----------

